# Silent pings, anyone else? (Lyft)



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Looking for ideas.

For a couple days all requests are coming with no audible ping. Maybe a very quiet one, will explain...

I checked all sound and notification settings I can think of (Android phone). All are on or turned up.

Support said to run the Ride Walk Through and what happens there, should happen on a real request. Well, doing that, I noticed that holding the phone to my ear, I can hear it very faintly.

Weird...


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I rarely eved get the alert now, just tbe countdown timer.
I went through Lyft who as expected gave useless robotic responses. Reboot your pho e, turn airplane mode on/off, uninstall/reinstall the app, update the app, blah blah.
Just keep the app updated and eventually the fix will be applied.
Until then just stare at your phone screen when online and nothing else.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

If you miss a ride request, then you are forced to take enough rides to get your approval rating higher. (Sounds like a reason but totally unfounded or unprovable.)


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Unplug your phone from the charger ..turn the volume to the max..solved


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Mine isn't silent, but it has changed. I used to always hear a loud chime, and then a series of beeps as the count down was taking place. Now on most pings I only get the beeps. I no longer get the loud chime.

Not that I'm complaining. I found the chime startlingly at times when I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

RESOLVED Figured out what I had done. It is the Clock app's alarm volume that matters. I was setting some alarms, unrelated to Lyfting, but did not want them heard by riders so had the alarm volume very low. I turned it back up and now hear the Lyft ponging.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

yes sometimes they come in quiet . different topic you ever see how slow the eta comes up on the screen. its testing me. if i do not see the eta ill refuse the call ride sometimes it finally comes up the last second.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Also, make sure your Lyft phone is not connected to bluetooth on your stereo system while listening to ANOTHER stereo input. Otherwise, you will not hear the sound of your phone unless your stereo input is currently on bluetooth.

For instance, if you got into the car, and your phone connected to the stereo via bluetooth, but then you turn on FM radio, your stereo will not be playing any sounds from the bluetooth input, unless you switch it over to bluetooth input.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

+1 did anyone else update android as well? Have some issues with uber as well but not as bad as Lyft.

The last android update was pretty big it's almost like I have a new phone


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JFrancis said:


> Looking for ideas.
> 
> For a couple days all requests are coming with no audible ping. Maybe a very quiet one, will explain...
> 
> ...


Check the volume on your phone


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> +1 did anyone else update android as well? Have some issues with uber as well but not as bad as Lyft.
> 
> The last android update was pretty big it's almost like I have a new phone


I'm trying to be patient but I'm waiting on my Oreo update. Keeps saying in a few weeks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MHR said:


> I'm trying to be patient but I'm waiting on my Oreo update. Keeps saying in a few weeks.


The specific issue I have with uber is when you dont have the app up and the same noise when a rider cancels is different now when it asks you if want to stay online, also the white box that asks you to stay online or offline is gone.

Also it makes a tone every time I leave the app and there used to be a white box that takes up some of the top of the screen.

When trying to go offline with Lyft, it blocks the slider button on top. Takes a few seconds for the box to go away, but I figured out how to get rid of the box at least.

However my body is trained and used to the cancellation noise, lol, still trying to get used to the new tone I selected for uber but if you don't select a new one, it uses the default tone on your phone.

Maybe a new thread should be made with the uber problem

Does anyone know the name of the tone when a rider cancels? I would love to download it and switch to that lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Does anyone know the name of the tone when a rider cancels? I would love to download it and switch to that lol


No but I wish I could change the tone of the "if you head back to pick-ups you'll get a rider" notification.

Have almost wet myself cause it scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have reported it and seems they have done nothing with it. I Beta test and it has been an issue for about a month. It seems both apps want to be on top. Uber will turn off and Lyft will turn on all by itself.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

My first "Ping" after restarting my phone (Samsung S9) comes in dead silent. After that, the rest are OK. But I restart my phone 2 to 3 times within a 24 hour period. It's strange, but the Lyft tech people keep adding/adjusting/removing functions and features, so maybe one day the sound issue will be fixed...probably by accident.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Mine isn't silent, but it has changed. I used to always hear a loud chime, and then a series of beeps as the count down was taking place. Now on most pings I only get the beeps. I no longer get the loud chime.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining. I found the chime startlingly at times when I wasn't expecting it.


My Lyft chime did the same thing today. Are you still doing Lyft. Did it ever switch back?


----------

